# Newly adopted cat is sick... maybe a cold?



## boofale (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi guys, this is my first post and my first time having a cat. I went to petsmart close to 3 weeks ago and passed by the adoption center and fell in love with my cat logan. Hes a year old tabby cat. When we brought him home he seemed fine.. a few days later he was sneezing and now hes wheezing. Ive been cleaning his nose because when he sneezes some mucus comes out. hes laying down next to me right now and i can clearly hear him wheezing. 

A friend of mine said that all new cats get sick when you take them to a new place, but its almost been 2 1/2 weeks. he just sneezed 3 times and i had to wipe his boogers.. poor kitty. Hes eating a lot and drinking tons. Which ive read is good. Does this sound like a common cold? I just spent about $150.00 for the adoption kitty litter and other things cats need and will not be able to afford to take him to the vet till the 15th when i get paid again. Is there anything i can do in the mean time? Im going to try and buy some electrolytes? does that make sense? 

I will admit that my apartment is a tad bit dusty. its not a huge apartment and we have tons of electronics, carpet and 2 gerbils. maybe this is a dust issue? 

can someone please help me. i just got him and love him so much already. =(


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Cat Forum and to feline slavedom. I imagine you're already figuring out that your life will never be the same now that you've accepted Logan as your master. ;-)

Upper respiratory infections are common in cats, particularly those who have spent time in a shelter environment. Herpesvirus is the most common of the URIs. In fact, the vast majority of felines have been exposed to herpesvirus and are carriers of the disease (it is highly contagious). Usually, herpes lies dormant in the cat, but when the cat is stressed, there can be flare-ups of the disease. Usually these flare-ups are no big deal and will subside on their own after a while, but if Logan stops eating for more than 24 hrs or his congestion gets worse or his breathing becomes labored, you should get him to a vet right away. Herpes itself isn't usually dangerous, but a cat will sometimes develop a secondary bacterial infection like pneumonia that can be very dangerous if left untreated.

For now, you can help drain his sinuses by putting him into his cat carrier, then put the carrier on your bathroom floor and run hot water in your shower for 15 mins to steam up the room. The steam will help clear Logan's congestion. Keep the bathroom door closed to trap the steam in there during Logan's 15 min steam treatment.

It's important that you start calling vets, family, and friends tomorrow to see if you can work out a payment plan or borrow money in case you need to take Logan to the vet before your next paycheck. As a responsible pet owner, you need to have a way to provide emergency vet care at any time for Logan. Starting with your next paycheck, you should also consider opening a separate savings account just for "Logan Emergencies" into which you deposit a set amount out of each paycheck. That way you won't have to worry about how you will pay for unexpected vet fees in the future. Animals can be very expensive. I can't remember the last time I walked out of a vet's office for less than $200, and my animals have kept me running to the vet pretty much every couple of weeks since before last Thanksgiving!

Logan will be a complete joy to you, I have no doubt. Never forget, though, that you have accepted responsibility for his life and health as long as you both shall live. That's no small responsibility.

Laurie


----------



## boofale (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for your reply... I have taken your suggestion and opened a savings account named LOGAN! I hope he doesnt have herpes. I will be monitoring him very closely and if he gets worse ill take him to the vet and charge it. Thank you again.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He more than likely does have the herpes virus, but once he settles in, the symptoms should clear up and he should be fine. My Kobi had the same problems you're seeing when I first brought him home. He's 7 and a half now and not further issues.

Cats won't eat if they can't smell their food, so doing that steam bath right before mealtime is a good idea. As long as he's eating and not lethargic (indication of fever), I would just continue to monitor him. But if he shows the symptoms I mentioned get him right to the vet. You can give him some l-lysine to boost his immune system.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I might be wrong about this - my memory never has been any good - but I think I read somewhere that it's estimated that more than 90% of all domestic cats in the U.S. are infected with the herpes virus. So while Logan's current symptoms may or may not be associated with herpes, it's almost a certainty that he's a herpes carrier. Like I said, herpes lies dormant in most cats most of the time, flaring up only when the cat is stressed. It's really nothing to worry about as long as Logan's breathing doesn't become labored and he keeps eating and drinking. 

Lots of folks refer to herpes as a "kitty cold because it presents with a lot of the same symptoms as our human common cold - sneezing, coughing, congestion, runny nose and eyes.

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think I read a number somewhere in the 80-90% range, Laurie, so close enough. Whatever the number is, it appears it's pretty high.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Just to clarify, l-lysine is a supplement you can pick up in any drugstore. I get the tablets and split them in half, then crush up one half and add it to wet food. I do this daily for one of my cats who has the herpes virus and also has a warped nasal passage (from an untreated URI with his previous owner). It boosts the immune system. This was suggested by my vet. He gets 2 doses when he has an active flare-up.


----------



## boofale (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks, i was about to ask what l-lysine is and where i could get it. ill try that too. thanks everyone.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

L-lysine tablets or caplets are available in the vitamin section at any drug store in several different strengths. When I was giving it to Billy for his herpes eye infection, I crushed one 500 mg tablet and mixed it into his canned food daily. It's essentially tasteless, so cats don't generally mind it mixed into their food.

BTW, herpesvirus in cats can present either as an upper respiratory infection or as an eye infection. Some cats get it both ways.

Laurie


----------

